# What’s your ideal size?



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

Ladies, and gentleman I’d applicable, what is your ideal size?

science indicates that 6 inches is enough? What is your preference?


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Thought u were talking about boob size. Gg I’m out


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

ENTJudgement said:


> Thought u were talking about boob size. Gg I’m out


Feel free to discuss that if you wish. Personally I like all boobs regardless of size.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

I feel like this is the equivalent of asking, "Does this make my butt look fat?"

It's a trap.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Jesus I hope 6 inches is enough


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

Ms. Aligned said:


> I feel like this is the equivalent of asking, "Does this make my butt look fat?"
> 
> It's a trap.


no no. Come on now. We are not saying anything personal about ourselves. We’re more interested in if the science holds up.

Plus fat butts are delicious. But so are little cute ones.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a feeling this one is more important to people with dicks.

I will say this. The people I've had made up for any shortcomings they perceived, had gifts in other areas.

Always have gifts in other areas.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

MadMaxSDP said:


> no no. Come on now. We are not saying anything personal about ourselves. We’re more interested in if the science holds up.
> 
> Plus fat butts are delicious. But so are little cute ones.


Okay, against my better judgement...Lol! 

Well, considering that no guy has ever let me bust out a ruler and measure their penis, I have no idea what my ideal size is. I only know what works for me, which tends to be on the larger end (of my sample size). It allows for more movement and flexibility during sex so it supports the type I like to have. Which includes orgasm through penetration. 

That said there are different fits for different styles. Like some girls can't seem to orgasm like that so they prefer guys who are better at things like going down, or more clitoral stimulation which is kind of better achieved with smaller guys. I think. 

I don't know why I'm trying to state this so clinicalyl. Lol, just have a feeling anything I say is going to come off like...


* *












😐


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Ms. Aligned said:


> Okay, against my better judgement...Lol!
> 
> Well, considering that no guy has ever let me bust out a ruler and measure their penis, I have no idea what my ideal size is. I only know what works for me, which tends to be on the larger end (of my sample size). It allows for more movement and flexibility during sex so it supports the type I like to have. Which includes orgasm through penetration.
> 
> ...


In summary, she likes the big D.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Ms. Aligned said:


> I feel like this is the equivalent of asking, "Does this make my butt look fat?"
> 
> It's a trap.


Am I the only person who actually wants to know the truth so I can either cut or bulk and correct my undersized or oversized ass???


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> In summary, she likes the big D.


Hey, it's just what works for me. That said, it's not like that's the only criteria. They also have to know how to use it properly. Can't just rely on size alone and think you've got it made.



ENTJudgement said:


> Am I the only person who actually wants to know the truth so I can either cut or bulk and correct my undersized or oversized ass???


No, I also prefer the truth, though I recognize that joke exists for a reason, and that most people don't want to know.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Ms. Aligned said:


> Hey, it's just what works for me. That said, it's not like that's the only criteria. They also have to know how to use it properly. Can't just rely on size alone and think you've got it made.


Don’t be feeling sorry about what ur preferences are, u like what u like and if it offends some snowflake then 2 bad. These be the INTJs I’ve come to know through out the years :3


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Honesty is always best, everyone has their preferences.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

intranst said:


> Honesty is always best, everyone has their preferences.


I thought that was specific to ENTJs


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

"It's not the clothes that make you look fat; it's the fat that makes you look fat."

— Al Bundy


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

Ms. Aligned said:


> Okay, against my better judgement...Lol!
> 
> Well, considering that no guy has ever let me bust out a ruler and measure their penis, I have no idea what my ideal size is. I only know what works for me, which tends to be on the larger end (of my sample size). It allows for more movement and flexibility during sex so it supports the type I like to have. Which includes orgasm through penetration.
> 
> ...


that’s fair. It’s also quite nice. You should be glad you know what you like and don’t have to pussy foot around the issue…

I personally have no issues in the size department. I am above average. But never really knew how to have sex until I had a partner for 6 years and we did it every other day. All my partners before, I apologize to you for wasting your time.
If I did have a smaller one it wouldn’t bother me either. I actually like when my partner calls me small. It turns me on.

im not like a pornstar or anything but I don’t have an issue with size…like I said (small or big).

I just like hearing what people actually like.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> I thought that was specific to ENTJs


Like I said, same values 👌


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

MadMaxSDP said:


> I actually like when my partner calls me small. It turns me in.


Omg, if I ever have sex again, I'm going to try this.....for science. 🤣



MadMaxSDP said:


> But never really knew how to have sex until I had a partner for 6 years and we did it every other day. All my partners before, I apologize to you for wasting your time.


Yeah, that's pretty much what I was getting at. Smaller guys can actually outperform guys who are well endowed if they don't really know the rest of everything going on.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

Ms. Aligned said:


> Omg, if I ever have sex again, I'm going to try this.....for science. 🤣


Careful. Make sure you know the person well. There were a few guys with small penises at my school on the football and wrestling team and if someone said that to them I’m sure they would get violent but they were drunks and juicing.

I like humiliation to a degree but my penis is above average so I don’t take it personally.
Ansnsome with smaller ones don’t either. Just make sure…you’re not dealing with a psycho.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

If it’s too big there isn’t much incentive for some other activities


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

intranst said:


> If it’s too big there isn’t much incentive for some other activities


Yeah my partner won’t let me have anal sex with her anymore and I’m not even that big. We tried it a few times and it wasn’t that good anyways. Lots of shit all over the place.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Honestly if some chick i was banging told me my dick was 2 smol during sex, I’d not give a fk and keep banging coz I wanna nut LOL.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

ENTJudgement said:


> Honestly if some chick i was banging told me my dick was 2 smol during sex, I’d not give a fk and keep banging coz I wanna nut LOL.


Yeah but some dudes are touchy cause they think they have 12 inch dicks but are really 3 inches even when fully erect.
For them it’s like their grandma just died cause their entire life was built around compensation. It’s always the dudes that take steroids.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

I should start a thread on anal sex and see if what I’m going through is normal.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

I’m sorry but 12 inches is ridiculous, at that point you’re just wasting bread.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

I should start a thread on anal sex and see if what I’m going through is normal


intranst said:


> I’m sorry but 12 inches is ridiculous, at that point you’re just wasting bread.


ywah I don’t know any girls that would want a 12 inch. Even 8-10 inches is too much for 99 percent of girls.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

I can't say I understand the appeal in going past 21 inches. Whether it's monitors or tablets they get unwieldy to use.

I never understood home theater aficionados for that matter.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Necrofantasia said:


> I can't say I understand the appeal in going past 21 inches. Whether it's monitors or tablets they get unwieldy to use.
> 
> I never understood home theater aficionados for that matter.


My 34inch monitor is still abit smol for me, I think 42inch would be better tbh.

My phone on the other hand, wish that shit was SMOL


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Yeah, Idk much about anal, but I was watching a TV show with gay guys dating and they would say things like, "I'm not going to eat in case, things go well." Then the date did not, and the guy was all, "I guess you could have eaten earlier after all." So I assume some preparation needs to go into it.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Ms. Aligned said:


> Yeah, Idk much about anal, but I was watching a TV show with gay guys dating and they would say things like, "I'm not going to eat in case, things go well." Then the date did not, and the guy was all, "I guess you could have eaten earlier after all." So I assume some preparation needs to go into it.


All I know was none of my exes enjoyed it, all looked like it was 2 painful for them.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

Necrofantasia said:


> I can't say I understand the appeal in going past 21 inches. Whether it's monitors or tablets they get unwieldy to use.
> 
> I never understood home theater aficionados for that matter.


I think we're talking about Salami here from the Deli. Big fat sausages from various parts of the world. Big Juicy salami sticks.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

Ms. Aligned said:


> Yeah, Idk much about anal, but I was watching a TV show with gay guys dating and they would say things like, "I'm not going to eat in case, things go well." Then the date did not, and the guy was all, "I guess you could have eaten earlier after all." So I assume some preparation needs to go into it.


So that's what that meant.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> All I know was none of my exes enjoyed it, all looked like it was 2 painful for them.


I had a girl tell me all about how she loves to do butt stuff with her husband. Like her doing it to him. She advised me that you have to start small, with like something the size of a pencil or something. 🤣

The things that people have told me about their sex lives. Lol!

Edit: I realize the irony of that last statement.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> All I know was none of my exes enjoyed it, all looked like it was 2 painful for them.


Yeah one worked out ok but another couldn’t do it. I’m definitely not the type to get off to someone’s actual pain, not pleasure derived from pain.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

It makes me feel better that less people are getting ass play than I thought even though I don't like ass play myself or to give it.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

Ms. Aligned said:


> I had a girl tell me all about how she loves to do butt stuff with her husband. Like her doing it to him. She advised me that you have to start small, with like something the size of a pencil or something. 🤣
> 
> The things that people have told me about their sex lives. Lol!
> 
> Edit: I realize the irony of that last statement.


Giving ass play to the man is more reveal than necessary I think. He would be mortified. You are right.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

MadMaxSDP said:


> Giving ass play to the man is more reveal than necessary I think. He would be mortified. You are right.


I’m open to it lol have experimented very minimally.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

intranst said:


> I’m open to it lol have experimented very minimally.


I can see why it's appealing. Haven't tried it myself but there's a spot on the gooch that feels good to the touch that makes a boy wonder.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

MadMaxSDP said:


> I can see why it's appealing. Haven't tried it myself but there's a spot on the gooch that feels good to the touch that makes a boy wonder.


I’m a low key masochist and the idea of a girl plowing me with something small is kinda hot.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

intranst said:


> I’m a low key masochist and the idea of a girl plowing me with something small is kinda hot.


Plowing is too much for me but I think watching her do it to you would turn me on if she was extremely agressive.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> I think ur more open and less judgmental than her, just a hunch, haven't discord chatted with her for hours on end.


Lol best to keep that on the low, don’t want people to catch on to our plans of world domination.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

intranst said:


> So did anyone figure out what gender Jenny is?


Excuse me, my dick is huge. Ask my wife Angelina Jolie


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

intranst said:


> Lol best to keep that on the low, don’t want people to catch on to our plans of world domination.


Wtf r netizens gonna do with that info?


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

JennyJukes said:


> Excuse me, my dick is huge. Ask my wife Angelina Jolie


Nice work getting thread back on topic lol


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> Wtf r netizens gonna do with that info?


Watch me go into a date with an ENTJ expecting similar thought process to you and afterwards I’m just like wtf, that wasn’t nearly as stimulating


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

intranst said:


> Nice work getting thread back on topic lol


Aite, time to derail it.










Chase's ENTJ social compatibility list has all my INTJ friends on the 2nd worst combability list, also has Shameless on the lower 50% of compatibility. Says you're worse in social compatibility than ISFJs which is Jenny kekw.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

intranst said:


> Watch me go into a date with an ENTJ expecting similar thought process to you and afterwards I’m just like wtf, that wasn’t nearly as stimulating


I know I've ruined all women for u but hey, a mans gotta settle at some stage, yeah?


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> Aite, time to derail it.
> 
> View attachment 913517
> 
> ...


Dude, just look how he draws a line from Fe to Fi, etc. The man does not know how functions work. Fe is not some feel good shit meant to coddle Fi, I mean really.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

intranst said:


> Dude, just look how he draws a line from Fe to Fi, etc. The man does not know how functions work. Fe is not some feel good shit meant to coddle Fi, I mean really.


I think hes got the ENTJ portion pretty much correct but how he judges other types i.e the INTP and the Fe function, that could look abit off.

I like how hes so brutal saying ENTJs walk around worrying they're stupid, it's fkin true, I'm basing so much of my judgement and decisions on whether that info was correct or not, of course I'm gonna worry whether that info was accurate or if I'm stupid and fell for some misinformation.

Hes like "ENTJ: I'm worried I'm stupid" and "INTP: I'm worried than you're stupid", so we're both worried about the same thing, kekw. LOL


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> I think hes got the ENTJ portion pretty much correct but how he judges other types i.e the INTP and the Fe function, that could look abit off


Which portion? Referring to the vid you sent? It’s weird how he can be in the right ballpark with that but completely miss the mark on compatibility, my opinion though.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

intranst said:


> Which portion? Referring to the vid you sent? It’s weird how he can be in the right ballpark with that but completely miss the mark on compatibility, my opinion though.


Watch from here






The part I'd probably disagree with is the Fi Fe part as u pointed out, rest look somewhat legit.

Yeah hes completely off with Fi and Fe, I definitely care whether you're a good person or not coz as he says, I've got trust issues so if I knew you followed a set of morals or rules and within that subset of rules, 1 of them was loyalty and being truthful, that matters ALOT but he skips right over that so question is, is it my Te Ni or is it my Fi making that judgement?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ENTJudgement said:


> I think hes got the ENTJ portion pretty much correct but how he judges other types i.e the INTP and the Fe function, that could look abit off.
> 
> I like how hes so brutal saying ENTJs walk around worrying they're stupid, it's fkin true, I'm basing so much of my judgement and decisions on whether that info was correct or not, of course I'm gonna worry whether that info was accurate or if I'm stupid and fell for some misinformation.
> 
> Hes like "ENTJ: I'm worried I'm stupid" and "INTP: I'm worried than you're stupid", so we're both worried about the same thing, kekw. LOL


Well if what makes an ENTJ is being worried if you are stupid. I guess I am also ENTJ twinsies 🤪


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

shameless said:


> Well if what makes an ENTJ is being worried if you are stupid. I guess I am also ENTJ twinsies 🤪


Idiots, 2gether, stronk


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ENTJudgement said:


> Watch from here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sigh 

Ah back in the days before he went off on tangents with his you tube battles


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

intranst said:


> Which portion? Referring to the vid you sent? It’s weird how he can be in the right ballpark with that but completely miss the mark on compatibility, my opinion though.


Whats your take on compatibility vs his. I cannot remember his


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I like how the ideal dick size thread has come to CS Joseph


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

shameless said:


> I like how the ideal dick size thread has to CS Joseph


Reigning champ at derailing threads still undefeated.

TBH I made that #fakeBlog coz I knew I was gonna derail threads, I just see them as a ways to start talking about stuff so I already predicted this would happen and made the blog so we can talk about stuff in more depth if u guys actually feel bad for derailing. Fk I'm so considerate, maybe I'm INFJ.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

shameless said:


> I like how the ideal dick size thread has to CS Joseph


Because CS Joseph has the ideal dick size, so we can discuss him and still be on topic lmao


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

shameless said:


> Whats your take on compatibility vs his. I cannot remember his


Mine is keep N/S and swap the rest (ENTJ-INFP, ESTP-ISFJ).

This is also David Keirsey’s take and while he doesn’t use functions, his assessment was based on simple irl observations.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

intranst said:


> Because CS Joseph has the ideal dick size, so we can discuss him and still be on topic lmao


He gives me the impression he has a 6 incher.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Coughs I mean Mad Max how serious do you take this dick measuring thread


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

shameless said:


> Coughs I mean Mad Max how serious do you take this dick measuring thread


I thought he only existed on the forums to troll.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

shameless said:


> Coughs I mean Mad Max how serious do you take this dick measuring thread


He just started a thread on anal so I think we can hijack this one lol


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

intranst said:


> Mine is keep N/S and swap the rest (ENTJ-INFP, ESTP-ISFJ).
> 
> This is also David Keirsey’s take and while he doesn’t use functions, his assessment was based on simple irl observations.


I need 2 talk 2 Orchid 2 check INFP compatibility, she seems more sensitive than u and more INFPish.

Basically as long as INFPs don't get triggered by me showing a lack of morals and I don't get triggered by INFP looking lost and doing nothing all the time, we should theoretically be OK from my super generalized sense of INFPs.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ENTJudgement said:


> I thought he only existed on the forums to troll.


Was it all the shooter in the pooper threads?


----------



## Ssenptni (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

shameless said:


> Was it all the shooter in the pooper threads?


And every other thread + reply he ever posts.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Ssenptni said:


> View attachment 913518


Ty for the compliment but a 16incher might be too big for practical use


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Yeah Fi is gonna be your moral compass but that doesn’t mean Ti is immoral, it just means it’s making logical deductions, so the outcome can still be good morals. And Fi is also subjective remember, it doesn’t by definition have the ultimate say in morality, only that it is focused on it consciously.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

intranst said:


> Yeah Fi is gonna be your moral compass but that doesn’t mean Ti is immoral, it just means it’s making logical deductions, so the outcome can still be good morals. And Fi is also subjective remember, it doesn’t by definition have the ultimate say in morality, only that it is focused on it consciously.


What if only you think that Fi is subjective? I've seen some Fi doms who get so defensive and triggered coz their values are their world or someshit, if I was to try and Te my way through their Fi coz I think they're being hypocritical or w/e, it would end very badly for them, I only experience rage, they actually experience hurt in such conflicts.

Also, maybe you're too understanding, lot of people are not so understanding of logic, they think it's evil or someshit.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ENTJudgement said:


> What if only you think that Fi is subjective? I've seen some Fi doms who get so defensive and triggered coz their values are their world or someshit, if I was to try and Te my way through their Fi coz I think they're being hypocritical or w/e, it would end very badly for them, I only experience rage, they actually experience hurt in such conflicts.


I think it depends on the INFP

My daughter is not much like that. But I get what ya are saying cuz I have seen a few INFPs on this site who can be like that. 

Neither Orchid or Intranst seem like that 

But I get your bias. I have a love hate thing with ISFJs who he keeps telling me are my match


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

shameless said:


> I think it depends on the INFP
> 
> My daughter is not much like that. But I get what ya are saying cuz I have seen a few INFPs on this site who can be like that.
> 
> ...


The only ISFJ I know on this forum is Jenny LOL aaaaand I recall reading that she likes ESTPs so we're half way there.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ENTJudgement said:


> The only ISFJ I know on this forum is Jenny LOL


I like Jenny. Jenny and me is likes Peas & Carrots

There is a few others. I think all of em seem fine, except one has a weird thing against extroverts.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

shameless said:


> I like Jenny. Jenny and me is likes Peas & Carrots
> 
> There is a few others. I think all of em seem fine, except one who has a weird thing against extroverts.


People who are too private def trigger me, it's literally like talking 2 a brick wall.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> What if only you think that Fi is subjective? I've seen some Fi doms who get so defensive and triggered coz their values are their world or someshit, if I was to try and Te my way through their Fi coz I think they're being hypocritical or w/e, it would end very badly for them, I only experience rage, they actually experience hurt in such conflicts.
> 
> Also, maybe you're too understanding, lot of people are not so understanding of logic, they think it's evil or someshit.


It just means they don’t understand the subjectivity of it, the best way to get there in my opinion is acknowledging that their values aren’t universal, because straight up, they are not. And ENTJs ideally help them bridge the Fi-Te gap which is necessary for that understanding, but it can go both ways in that regard. Them being snowflakes does not make you a bad person, your Te observations are there to give them information to use to make more sound judgements but INFPs too deep in their own world will view them as attacks but that’s not your intention.

And on what was said about ENTJ worrying that they’re stupid and INTP worrying that you’re stupid, this is also an incompatibility (again my opinion lol) because remember the subjectivity of Fi? Ti is the same way. A Ti type might think you’re stupid for not believing in God (terrible example but you’ll get the point) because they themselves rationalized his existence but it does not make it accurate. So, you are being judged by subjective criteria in a realm where you seek objectivity.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

ENTJudgement said:


> The only ISFJ I know on this forum is Jenny LOL aaaaand I recall reading that she likes ESTPs so we're half way there.


ISFJ woman ESTP men are a great match. Well I love ESTP men and women but it's not always mutual. I can be too mild and boring for them but many ESTP men like taking me out my comfort zone, and they like the stability I bring. The only ISFJ guy I know on here is Tripwire Desire and he seems to have retired his account so cant get his view on ISFJ man ESTP woman

@Zeri Is here too. I'm not sure what she thinks of being with an ESTP but I think she agreed with me that ESTJ was a bad match.

Idk if dogsoup is ISFJ or ISFP or something else entirely.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

intranst said:


> It just means they don’t understand the subjectivity of it, the best way to get there in my opinion is acknowledging that their values aren’t universal, because straight up, they are not. And ENTJs ideally help them bridge the Fi-Te gap which is necessary for that understanding, but it can go both ways in that regard. Them being snowflakes does not make you a bad person, your Te observations are there to give them information to use to make more sound judgements but INFPs too deep in their own world will view them as attacks but that’s not your intention.
> 
> And on what was said about ENTJ worrying that they’re stupid and INTP worrying that you’re stupid, this is also an incompatibility (again my opinion lol) because remember the subjectivity of Fi? Ti is the same way. A Ti type might think you’re stupid for not believing in God (terrible example but you’ll get the point) because they themselves rationalized his existence but it does not make it accurate. So, your are being judged by subjective criteria in a realm where you seek objectivity.


You have inspired me to stand my ground and shatter the dreams of INFPs with my Te realism :3 I quite like doing that tbh.

Good catch on the Ti internalised framework, Chase is a Ti user so of course he would think he’s right and everyone else is wrong. Te at least has the decency to check with everyone.


----------



## maximum danger (4 mo ago)

JennyJukes said:


> The only ISFJ guy I know on here is Tripwire Desire and he seems to have retired his account so cant get his view on ISFJ man ESTP woman


That might've been my bad, he probably doesn't like ESTPs after that one.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

JennyJukes said:


> ISFJ woman ESTP men are a great match. Well I love ESTP men and women but it's not always mutual. I can be too mild and boring for them but many ESTP men like taking me out my comfort zone, and they like the stability I bring.


Can relate to being labelled as too mild and boring, chicks see some dude who doesn’t drink, smoke, no ink, has a 9-5 job and sensible with money, immediately dries up coz dude must be a prude. FeelzBadMan.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> You have inspired me to stand my ground and shatter the dreams of INFPs with my Te realism :3 I quite like doing that tbh.
> 
> Good catch on the Ti internalised framework, Chase is a Ti user so of course he would think he’s right and everyone else is wrong. Te at least has the decency to check with everyone.


Exactly, and as someone who also values Te, I like to double check that I have all the info that I can when making big deal judgement calls so others don’t suffer on account of it. Though I do troll a little with MBTI, I’m fairly confident in my understanding of functions.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

shameless said:


> And he is fucken Scarlett Johannsens look alike


she’s skinnier


ENFPathetic said:


> I think when guys say I'm this many inches or when women say I like this many inches, they're chatting shit. Think about it. Has any chick ever pulled a ruler out and asked you to drop your pants? So how the fuck would they know? They just make that shit up to sound like some penis connoisseurs or some shit.
> 
> Also, I've had to spend way more time convincing women that I wasn't too big(stereotypes, I'm a tall black guy with a big shoe size). There are some women that like a big dick, but many know from experience that they can't take it. It's like OJ and the glove. Something's gonna rip.
> 
> But anyway. I've never had a problem with a woman not being able to take me. I have a long dick. Not a fat dick. It does mean that sometimes I can't penetrate fully, but it's fine. It's what her throat is for.


youre a black man living in Turkey? How is That?


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

intranst said:


> Lol I’ve had a tape measurer pulled on me, she uses it for work. Just one of thangs, nbd.


Wow. I'm curious about your reaction? That must have caught you off guard.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

MadMaxSDP said:


> youre a black man living in Turkey? How is That?


I moved there in late 2020. I'm from the UK.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

ENFPathetic said:


> I moved there in late 2020. I'm from the UK.


you gotta tell us about your experience. Maybe you’re military or something and can’t, but that’s interesting.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

intranst said:


> Mine is keep N/S and swap the rest (ENTJ-INFP, ESTP-ISFJ).
> 
> This is also David Keirsey’s take and while he doesn’t use functions, his assessment was based on simple irl observations.


Based on this I should be compatible with ISTJs. Nah. I've never got on with ISTJs outside of work. My brother's the only exception. And that's because we're family. We have to get on. Otherwise he would have murdered me a long time ago.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENFPathetic said:


> Wow. I'm curious about your reaction? That must have caught you off guard.


I was pretty nonchalant about it tbh, I think the inches were a bit smaller than standard too so it’s fine lol


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENFPathetic said:


> Based on this I should be compatible with ISTJs. Nah. I've never got on with ISTJs outside of work. My brother's the only exception. And that's because we're family. We have to get on. Otherwise he would have murdered me a long time ago.


Well yeah if you keep fucking with their Si lmao


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

MadMaxSDP said:


> you gotta tell us about your experience. Maybe you’re military or something and can’t, but that’s interesting.


Nah not military. I came here on a tourist visa and then bought a house to get residency.

I like it here. I stayed in Istanbul for the first year and half and then moved to the capital. It's even nicer here. Less to do overall, but the people are so sweet. And you can get fresh milk from the local farmers. It's pretty nice. The weather is amazing as well. Although being from the UK it doesn't take much to impress lol.

The best thing about Turkey is the cost of living. You can afford to buy a nice house for the price of a few year's worth of rent in London.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

intranst said:


> Well yeah if you keep fucking with their Si lmao


What if my mere existence messes with their Si?


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

ENFPathetic said:


> Nah not military. I came here on a tourist visa and then bought a house to get residency.
> 
> I like it here. I stayed in Istanbul for the first year and half and then moved to the capital. It's even nicer here. Less to do overall, but the people are so sweet. And you can get fresh milk from the local farmers. It's pretty nice. The weather is amazing as well. Although being from the UK it doesn't take much to impress lol.
> 
> The best thing about Turkey is the cost of living. You can afford to buy a nice house for the price of a few year's worth of rent in London.


Any language barrier issues or do you get by speaking English all the time, the British kind.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENFPathetic said:


> What if my mere existence messes with their Si?


That’s fair, I typically see the perceiving dom match as the Ne or Se type adapting to their partner, not to be confused with repression though. The main idea is that communication is complementary and values/principles line up easier.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

MadMaxSDP said:


> Any language barrier issues or do you get by speaking English all the time, the British kind.


I've struggled with learning the language. Sometimes people speak English in places like banks and government offices, and the odd person will speak English here and there. And some people speak French or Arabic. It's usually the ones who have traveled or gone to University in other countries. But for I would say 70% of locals, we communicate through body language. I speak in English but exaggerate my gestures so they can understand what I mean and they do the same back. Works a bit too well, I think. But I've been picking up the language more in the past few months. Difficult language in my opinion. And I had to learn Arabic before.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

intranst said:


> That’s fair, I typically see the perceiving dom match as the Ne or Se type adapting to their partner, not to be confused with repression though. The main idea is that communication is complementary and values/principles line up easier.


I don't mind ISTJs. I find them hilarious. And I love how big their hearts are beneath the cold exterior. It's ISTJs who can't stand me lol.


----------



## Darryl (19 d ago)

ENFPathetic said:


> Nah not military. I came here on a tourist visa and then bought a house to get residency.
> 
> I like it here. I stayed in Istanbul for the first year and half and then moved to the capital. It's even nicer here. Less to do overall, but the people are so sweet. And you can get fresh milk from the local farmers. It's pretty nice. The weather is amazing as well. Although being from the UK it doesn't take much to impress lol.
> 
> The best thing about Turkey is the cost of living. You can afford to buy a nice house for the price of a few year's worth of rent in London.


I spent about a month in Yelsikoy/Istanbul, I was much younger and did not enjoy it for all it's worth. I remember a few bakeries though and the best bread I have ever eaten. Remember drinking raki, not much else than the first shot though and it was given as leverage for us to leave the bar so the tender could go home..


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Queen of Cups said:


> I once knew this guy who was constantly bragging about his big long 11 inch dick. Fitting seeing as he WAS a huge dick that he'd also have one, but I digress. He was constantly hitting on me and my friends even when we told him we weren't interested. He'd also put down our boyfriends/husbands. (He said some really nasty shit about my husband, then boyfriend, based on Asian stereotypes)
> 
> Well, one of my friends was visiting from out of town and ended up hooking up with him at a party. And she said yes it was very very long, but it was thin as a pencil. Compared it to being stabbed with a needle and when she got on top she was afraid it would break off. And he'd never heard of foreplay. She said the whole experience was a 2/10. Was it 11 inches? who knows but girth and skill were apparently lacking.
> 
> ...


This right here is the type of guy that needs to be hanged off a bridge by his ballsack. No competent man has any need to put another down to make himself look better. He should have apologised the moment you said you had a man and kept it moving.
I remember you also mentioning that guy that wanted a virgin that would throw herself at his feet and fuck his brains out on the first date. I told my wife about that and she lost it lol. Anyway, you gotta a lot of weirdos in your area haha


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENFPathetic said:


> I don't mind ISTJs. I find them hilarious. And I love how big their hearts are beneath the cold exterior. It's ISTJs who can't stand me lol.


Yeah, if there’s one thing I’ve always admired about my ISTJ dad is how much he does for our family. He also was physically abused as kid which thankfully did not carry over to his treatment of us, so yeah, good Fi in my book. And he and an ISTJ friend of mine can indeed make some rather funny cracks with their Ne.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Darryl said:


> I spent about a month in Yelsikoy/Istanbul, I was much younger and did not enjoy it for all it's worth. I remember a few bakeries though and the best bread I have ever eaten. Remember drinking raki, not much else than the first shot though and it was given as leverage for us to leave the bar so the tender could go home..


The locals told me Istanbul used to be pretty grimy. But right now, the city is clean and absolutely beautiful. I like the bread as well. Have you been to Paris? If not, I suggest you give a try. The best bread I've ever had by far was in the city of love.

I've never tried raki but I suspect it's an alcoholic drink and that's probably why, since I don't drink.

I lived in Fatih for a while and then found a place in Esenyurt.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Darryl said:


> I spent about a month in Yelsikoy/Istanbul, I was much younger and did not enjoy it for all it's worth. I remember a few bakeries though and the best bread I have ever eaten. Remember drinking raki, not much else than the first shot though and it was given as leverage for us to leave the bar so the tender could go home..


Is raki that "tiger's milk" alcohol? My dad did a stint in Turkey and brought back this alcohol that tasted like black licorice and was clear but turned white when you mixed it with water....Which I was not aware of when raiding the liquor cabinet as a teenager. Lol! You can imagine how that turned out.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

intranst said:


> Yeah, if there’s one thing I’ve always admired about my ISTJ dad is how much he does for our family. He also was physically abused as kid which thankfully did not carry over to his treatment of us, so yeah, good Fi in my book. And he and an ISTJ friend of mine can indeed make some rather funny cracks with their Ne.


I hear you man. My brother is like that too. He'll never directly express any affection. In fact, he's allergic to emotion. But he is the first to sacrifice everything for his family and friends.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

shameless said:


> I have the opposite problem. People see Ink, bold/lippy chick w/swag, and think I am always exciting. No mo fo it is Friday & I am in watching murder she wrote because it makes me think of my grammy


That's a little surprising. You seem exciting to me. You're one of the funniest people here. But I also get very down to earth vibes. But in the, "I've been there, done that" sense. Not the "I'm low energy" sense.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

JennyJukes said:


> So on that note... theres many a factor to good penis sex. Yall wanna talk about phimosis and curved dicks?


Curved or straight? What is your preference. I looked up the other thing we can just ignore that one lol.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Ms. Aligned said:


> Nothing better than the feeling of tapping out a 6'3 dude with the strength of your thighs alone. Lol, he was so embarrassed. Definitely a confidence booster though. I pretty much agree with everything you've written.


If he was running his mouth, fair. But if he's a nice guy, I'd feel bad for him. It is fucking embarrassing lol. That kid my niece beat up never showed up to the park again. His friends still do and make fun of him along with my niece. I still remember her face when she ran to my house just to tell me what happened. Never seen her that happy. And I've taken her to Disney Land before.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Gamine said:


> Most of my exes are 6'1-6'4. Hieght is not the primary issues. Do they know how to use it no matter the height and chemistry plays the biggest factor.


Lol, I was referencing when I learned a really cool move that was kind of perfect for females to take down larger males because unlike other moves, it drew off the strengths of the female body (usually stronger legs while men have more upper body strength). But, in the bedroom completely agree with you.

Dated this dude once who was so large, I actually jumped back a little when I first saw it. Lol! But he just kind of rode the, "I have a huge penis," train and didn't do much of anything else. Reminded me of like a masturbation machine....very....mechanical.



ENFPathetic said:


> If he was running his mouth, fair. But if he's a nice guy, I'd feel bad for him. It is fucking embarrassing lol. That kid my niece beat up never showed up to the park again. His friends still do and make fun of him along with my niece. I still remember her face when she ran to my house just to tell me what happened. Never seen her that happy. And I've taken her to Disney Land before.


It was while sparring during an MMA class. He was a nice guy but got a lot of shit for it. Lol!


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Ms. Aligned said:


> Lol, I was referencing when I learned a really cool move that was kind of perfect for females to take down larger males because unlike other moves, it drew off the strengths of the female body (usually stronger legs while men have more upper body strength). But, in the bedroom completely agree with you.
> 
> Dated this dude once who was so large, I actually jumped back a little when I first saw it. Lol! But he just kind of rode the, "I have a huge penis," train and didn't do much of anything else. Reminded me of like a masturbation machine....very....mechanical.


The ones over 10 inches think they do not have to do anything else.... Poor guys . The ones that do and try still have a supposed blessing hinder the positive outcome. For the right other woman I guess?
I prefer some six-seven....





not some




YOUR COCK IS TOO BIG


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Gamine said:


> I think he was arrested.
> 😏
> Controversial internet personality Andrew Tate and his brother detained in Romania | CNN


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Ms. Aligned said:


> I love how the derailments on this forum aren't into just stupidness, but how the conversations just naturally start to span multiple topics while maintaining an analytical tone.


Sounds like Te jokes


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

MadMaxSDP said:


> internernet addiction. OCD. Extreme addiction. Tendency toward risky behavior under certain contexts. Highly addictive personality. Schizoid personality disorder. Major depressive mood disorder.Imposter syndrome. Body dysmorphia.
> Insomnia. Self destructive tendencies.
> 
> My iq isn’t that high…just 1.5 standard deviations above the mean.


Is that enough 2 make u a bad boy yet or just an internet geek?


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

ENFPathetic said:


> I think when guys say I'm this many inches or when women say I like this many inches, they're chatting shit. Think about it. Has any chick ever pulled a ruler out and asked you to drop your pants? So how the fuck would they know? They just make that shit up to sound like some penis connoisseurs or some shit.
> 
> Also, I've had to spend way more time convincing women that I wasn't too big(stereotypes, I'm a tall black guy with a big shoe size). There are some women that like a big dick, but many know from experience that they can't take it. It's like OJ and the glove. Something's gonna rip.
> 
> But anyway. I've never had a problem with a woman not being able to take me. I have a long dick. Not a fat dick. It does mean that sometimes I can't penetrate fully, but it's fine. It's what her throat is for.


Isn't it the same shit as saying I want the guy to be over 6 foot but when u put a 5'10 guy next to her she doesn't even know the diff? Just looks good on paper and other girls said the same thing yeah?


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

ENFPathetic said:


> I moved there in late 2020. I'm from the UK.


:O I never knew you were black, all this time I thought u were Turkish so when I read ur replies I intuitively put a Turkish accent on, now I'm switching it to African.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> Sounds like Te jokes


I was serious. Then again, I enjoy listening to two songs playing at the same time. To me it makes the threads more interesting to see the natural progression of conversation.

I've seen threads get derailed where it makes it impossible to have meaningful conversation (guilty myself sometimes), but more often than not here, it just changes the topic but doesn't lose the depth until everything's been exhausted.



ENTJudgement said:


> :O I never knew you were black, all this time I thought u were Turkish so when I read ur replies I intuitively put a Turkish accent on, now I'm switching it to African.


Dude's from the UK. LMAO!


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

ENFPathetic said:


> I don't mind ISTJs. I find them hilarious. And I love how big their hearts are beneath the cold exterior. It's ISTJs who can't stand me lol.


IDK man, the way u talk on the forums I woulda thought any type would get along with u.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Ms. Aligned said:


> I was serious. Then again, I enjoy listening to two songs playing at the same time. To me it makes the threads more interesting to see the natural progression of conversation.
> 
> I'v seen threads get derailed where it makes it impossible to have meaningful conversation (guilty myself sometimes), but more often than not here, it just changes the topic but doesn't lose the depth until everything's been exhausted.
> 
> ...


Yeah but he said he livin in Turkey so I assumed he was Turkish and moved to the UK then went back to Turkey LOL


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

ENTJudgement said:


> :O I never knew you were black, all this time I thought u were Turkish so when I read ur replies I intuitively put a Turkish accent on, now I'm switching it to African.


How do you imagine my voice to sound? 

Is there a thread dedicated to what we assume they sound like when reading their posts?


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

ENTJudgement said:


> :O I never knew you were black, all this time I thought u were Turkish so when I read ur replies I intuitively put a Turkish accent on, now I'm switching it to African.


I have a London accent. West London to be exact. But I can do a pretty good impression of most African uncles. Especially East African and Nigerian.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

intranst said:


> I almost didn’t wanna talk shit on ENTPs cuz I was thinking “gah, daleks is gonna break up with me probably”


She not ENTJ, gg, there goes your theory.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Queen of Cups said:


> The dude who wanted a slutty virgin was on here.


Where do I find this slutty virgin?


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

JennyJukes said:


> but God gave me big tiddies, the skinny gene


IDK, you seem to be unhappy with your skinny gene coz you're talking about how you're tryna put on more weight all the time.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

JennyJukes said:


> then when we broke up he sent me a huge vent about how he couldnt find a girlfriend who didnt drink, smoke, have kids or tattoos. Yeah dude you're 26 living in a western world, most women have at least 1 of those. I didnt smoke, barely drank, had no kids or tattoos and compared to my friends was practically a virgin but still not good enough. Dude was looking for a virgin but also told all our friends I was "vanilla" (cause I didnt like him assaulting me during sex) so was looking for one that would let him do all this kinkiy BDSM shit. Whilst offering very little in return. Gross af.


Fk, if only women valued those things, I'd be TopG


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

ENTJudgement said:


> Where do I find this slutty virgin?


On a web site by Andrew Tate.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Gamine said:


> How do you imagine my voice to sound?
> 
> Is there a thread dedicated to what we assume they sound like when reading their posts?


You got the Canadian flag next to your profile so I always read your replies with Canadian accent.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

intranst said:


> Nah nah I got this. Fi circle jerk in session. This thread is popping off too hard, I can’t find my body.


If the thread has me in it, its gonna pop off. Aligned knows my strat coz she INTJ.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> I predicted he was a troll after reading 2 posts and 1 reply from him


And to think I almost fell for this man’s charm, how embarrassing.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

intranst said:


> And to think I almost fell for this man’s charm, how embarrassing.


This wut happens wen u low Te brah.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

intranst said:


> Have you ever considered slam poetry?


Believe it or not, I have considered it but haven't had any traction yet


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> This wut happens wen u low Te brah.


Blind Se might have to do with it too, my world view is more or less just a randomized series of events and projections.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Gamine said:


>


One of the best scenes from GOT. Of course the best one will forever be undefeated.






Favourite lines

You don't seem to understand the situation

I understand that if any more words come pouring out your cunt mouth, I'm gonna have to eat every fucking chicken in this room

You lived your life for the king... You're gonna die for some chickens?

Someone is..


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

ENTJudgement said:


> Aaaand this + your dominatrix pix + how u tryna add oil to the fire between me n Intranst along with Rihanna is how I derived my intuitive imagery of you :3


Dominatrix picture where? My profile pic is an album cover. That Ne as posted above is working wonders. _smirks_


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

ENFPathetic said:


> I thought Max was new to the forums. Wtf man. I went out my way to make the guy feel welcome too. Fuck you Max!


I am new to this forum. The only other forum i've been on for personality is another one but that one died a long time ago.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

intranst said:


> And to think I almost fell for this man’s charm, how embarrassing.


Lol...I am not trolling at all. Besides partaking in humorous conversations that others are also partaking in, how exactly have I trolled anyone.

Don't fall for Gamine she is out for me for some reason.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Gamine said:


> Dominatrix picture where? My profile pic is an album cover. That Ne as posted above is working wonders. _smirks_


The one u posted to me like when I first encountered you on some thread awhile ago. My Si might not remember all the vendor specs and work related shit but it sure remembered that!


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

ENTJudgement said:


> I predicted he was a troll after reading 2 posts and 1 reply from him


You gotta warn a brother man. I ain't got that Ni on point just yet.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

MadMaxSDP said:


> Lol...I am not trolling at all. Besides partaking in humorous conversations that others are also partaking in, how exactly have I trolled anyone.
> 
> Don't fall for Gamine she is out for me for some reason.


U tryna take her spot as top troll is why


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

ENFPathetic said:


> You gotta warn a brother man. I ain't got that Ni on point just yet.


I am not a troll bro. I was genuinely interested in hearing about your life in Turkey. Trust me...i might make some funny jokes along with others but I am not malicious or trolling at all.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

intranst said:


> Blind Se might have to do with it too, my world view is more or less just a randomized series of events and projections.


If your Se is so poor does that mean u don’t notice hot chicks walking by u?


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

MadMaxSDP said:


> I am new to this forum. The only other forum i've been on for personality is another one but that one died a long time ago.


Good. I felt like an idiot for a minute there.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Gamine said:


> Dominatrix picture where? My profile pic is an album cover. That Ne as posted above is working wonders. _smirks_


So Gamine is ENTP? I’m done guys, throwing in the towel. Back to astrology I guess..


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

ENTJudgement said:


> U tryna take her spot as top troll is why





ENTJudgement said:


> U tryna take her spot as top troll is why


To me a troll is someone that is trying to hurt another or waste their time. Someone who isn't genuine.

When I partake in the revery and laughter of a group joke, that is not trolling. This thread for example is serious. But we depart from the topic and go down humorous paths. That to me is not trolling.

Trolling is like trying to spread toxicity about another person, spreading rumors, trying to go out and hurt people behind their backs, make posts that are targeting people personally.

So no I do not want her spot.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

ENFPathetic said:


> One of the best scenes from GOT. Of course the best one will forever be undefeated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

MadMaxSDP said:


> I am not a troll bro. I was genuinely interested in hearing about your life in Turkey. Trust me...i might make some funny jokes along with others but I am not malicious or trolling at all.


I believe you. But if it ever turns out you were making a fool of me I will wish a great evil upon you. Last person I cursed spent a week stubbing their little toe over and over.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> If your Se is so poor does that mean u don’t notice hot chicks walking by u?


I notice and then I hyper fixate actually, forgetting about the rest of my surroundings. That’s Si minus Se for ya. I’m probably terribly indiscrete when checking someone out lol


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

Do I brag sometimes, yes.
Do I debate fiercely regarding, yes at times but mostly not.



ENFPathetic said:


> I believe you. But if it ever turns out you were making a fool of me I will wish a great evil upon you. Last person I cursed spent a week stubbing their little over and over.


No man. You got nothing to worry about. I was extremely interested in your journey to Turkey being an African male from the UK. It is very interesting on many levels to me...some personal, and some more general. Not only that but I enjoy your sense of humor and the support you provide to other forum members. You are a positive and encouraging person. Don't let me silly nature at times make you think otherwise.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

MadMaxSDP said:


> To me a troll is someone that is trying to hurt another or waste their time. Someone who isn't genuine.
> 
> When I partake in the revery and laughter of a group joke, that is not trolling. This thread for example is serious. But we depart from the topic and go down humorous paths. That to me is not trolling.
> 
> ...


You've just confirmed in my mind that you can't be a troll. I believe you.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Yeah ENTP, all those songs? Much Ne.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENFPathetic said:


> You've just confirmed in my mind that you can't be a troll. I believe you.


Ah dick threads, so wholesome.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

intranst said:


> Ah dick threads, so wholesome.


We're just getting to the meat of it is all.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

ENFPathetic said:


> I believe you. But if it ever turns out you were making a fool of me I will wish a great evil upon you. Last person I cursed spent a week stubbing their little toe over and over.


Stubbing their toe seems minor but, you have to be careful with what you say. The energy in return can be an issue. You apparently, know


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

MadMaxSDP said:


> I am new to this forum. The only other forum i've been on for personality is another one but that one died a long time ago.


New like an old shoe?


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

intranst said:


> So Gamine is ENTP? I’m done guys, throwing in the towel. Back to astrology I guess..


Wait what did u think she was? She seems ENTP af 2 me.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

MadMaxSDP said:


> To me a troll is someone that is trying to hurt another or waste their time. Someone who isn't genuine.
> 
> When I partake in the revery and laughter of a group joke, that is not trolling. This thread for example is serious. But we depart from the topic and go down humorous paths. That to me is not trolling.
> 
> ...


My bad, my definition of troll is diff coz I'm NTJ so structured af, deviance to it seems troll 2 me but obvs not to ENTPs etc...


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

JennyJukes said:


> I mean I was also on a typology discord server and got DMs from ENTx's asking me to _be _their mommy gf


Can you blame them though. Look at you.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

ENFPathetic said:


> I believe you. But if it ever turns out you were making a fool of me I will wish a great evil upon you. Last person I cursed spent a week stubbing their little toe over and over.


Ooooooo do you know Voodoo and witchdoctor stuff?


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Gamine said:


> Stubbing their toe seems minor but, you have to be careful with what you say. The energy in return can be an issue. You apparently, know


It's partly why I tend to get everything I want in life. I never intentionally do anyone dirty. And when people do me dirty, I either curse them or forgive them and bank the change. Powerful stuff.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

MadMaxSDP said:


> Can you blame them though. Look at you.


You smooth talking son of a bitch, I love it.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> Wait what did u think she was? She seems ENTP af 2 me.


I had said INFJ, forgive me.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

ENTJudgement said:


> Ooooooo do you know Voodoo and witchdoctor stuff?


Lol. Nah, I'm East African. It's the west that does voodoo. I just curse people like this.

"Fucking piece of shit! I hope you stub your little toe for a week straight!"


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

intranst said:


> You smooth talking son of a bitch, I love it.


Uh she would of been in her early 20s, prolly don't see herself as a motherly figure nor does she look like one, only her type description paints her as one. MAYBE shes done some motherly stuff like defending the weak or w/e her type description says, I do say I get motherly vibes from Wonder woman sometimes.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

intranst said:


> You smooth talking son of a bitch, I love it.


thank you. I feel the same way about you. Both the smooth talking and the love. We never finished our game of ⚔.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

intranst said:


> I had said INFJ, forgive me.


If I compared her to Anti, it's like Anti is the nerd and shes the ENTP thats poke and prodding said nerd for entertainment.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

ENTJudgement said:


> Uh she would of been in her early 20s, prolly don't see herself as a motherly figure nor does she look like one, only her type description paints her as one. MAYBE shes done some motherly stuff like defending the weak or w/e her type description says, I do say I get motherly vibes from Wonder woman sometimes.


I’ll go out on a limb and risk being cliche…

age is just a number even in the realm of mommy gf.

I’m an intj and my partner is an isfj. I love it and the mommy gf thing is there even though she is younger than me by half a decade.

but in return I am her big daddy bf.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Gamine said:


> New like an old shoe?


Be nice to Max. He's new to the forums.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

ENFPathetic said:


> I get the same urge as well. I think it's because I become ISFJ after certain conditions get met or some bullshit like that. Anyway, the way to go about it is to just go ahead and do what you feel is right and then apologise for any fuck ups along the way.


Many a time I've gotten more offended or angry on someones behalf than they are 🤣 looking like a psycho bitch who overreacted


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

Gamine said:


> I am being nice. _-sighs-_


Thank you...sweet lion?


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

ENTJudgement said:


> "I'm new, please take care of me!"


Let's wipe their ass. Assuming a gender is cute with the current climate.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

JennyJukes said:


> Someone who makes me laugh and likes trying new things with me but respects my need for alone time. Someone flexible. Not neurotic and anxious like me. I don't mind if they defend me as long as they let me defend myself. I don't particularly want to mother someone it's just what I've done in the past when I was codependent.


Hmmmm, if I look at what you want, it's almost like a best friend who is positive and not anxious and what he gets is motherly stuff from you but then you want him to not be clingy coz you want your alone time respected etc... and you offer motherly stuff.... hmmm..... I guess that can work but theres definitely abit of a contradiction, if a guy likes to be mothered, hes probably gonna also be clingy.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

JennyJukes said:


> Many a time I've gotten more offended or angry on someones behalf than they are 🤣 looking like a psycho bitch who overreacted


My INFP ex was exactly like that, the problem was I sometimes accidently bulldoze over people without even realizing it and she jumps in to defend them and I'm like whoa, take a chill pill and she gets even more mad so I'm like OK I'm sorry, I'm stopping right now with my hands up in the air and hes like apologize to her not me you idiot! And I'm like triggered as shit coz I still don't think I did anything wrong and IDC about said person I just bulldozed over, I'm only taking a step back for u, u fool.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

MadMaxSDP said:


> Thank you...sweet lion?


I am not a lion.


MadMaxSDP said:


> Ladies must be turnt up with all this sausage on the plate. And fellas too if it applies.






#tiehard


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

ENTJudgement said:


> Hmmmm, if I look at what you want, it's almost like a best friend who is positive and not anxious and what he gets is motherly stuff from you but then you want him to not be clingy coz you want your alone time respected etc... and you offer motherly stuff.... hmmm..... I guess that can work but theres definitely abit of a contradiction, if a guy likes to be mothered, hes probably gonna also be clingy.


Eh its kinda pointless to talk about ideals and relationships with me. Actions talk, not words. You can skip over people with red flags or things you don't like (eg smoking), but anyone else is a wait and see how they act. I'm not looking for specific criteria. I was basically describing my (not abusive) ex there anyway.


----------



## Full_fathom_4 (Jan 23, 2018)

People always frame this from a perspective of 'being too small'..... what if you're 'too big?' 

The heart breaks the same, maybe worse.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

JennyJukes said:


> Many a time I've gotten more offended or angry on someones behalf than they are 🤣 looking like a psycho bitch who overreacted


Lol. I can relate. It can be embarrassing. But better that than to be a passenger in your own life. Share some of your worst moments?

My worst moment is when I beat up the boss man at the chicken shop because I thought he tried to kidnap my sister. I dropped her off outside his shop and then saw him locking up. I ran in before he could lock up. Looked around, and then started swinging on him. A little while later my sister showed up stunned and was like, WTF ARE YOU DOING?!

She told me to get the fuck out and talked him out of pressing charges. I gave him free weed for a year straight as an apology for that monumental fuck up.

In fair(if there can even be such a thing), I was high out of my fucking mind and also running a fever that day.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

JennyJukes said:


> Eh its kinda pointless to talk about ideals and relationships with me. Actions talk, not words. You can skip over people with red flags or things you don't like (eg smoking), but anyone else is a wait and see how they act. I'm not looking for specific criteria. I was basically describing my (not abusive) ex there anyway.


True, based on your function stack Si Fe Ti Ne that makes perfect sense, I shall take that into account for next time.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

JennyJukes said:


> Many a time I've gotten more offended or angry on someones behalf than they are 🤣 looking like a psycho bitch who overreacted


I feel this way about a lof of xSFJs. I learned my lesson.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

ENTJudgement said:


> My INFP ex was exactly like that, the problem was I sometimes accidently bulldoze over people without even realizing it and she jumps in to defend them and I'm like whoa, take a chill pill and she gets even more mad so I'm like OK I'm sorry, I'm stopping right now with my hands up in the air and hes like apologize to her not me you idiot! And I'm like triggered as shit coz I still don't think I did anything wrong and IDC about said person I just bulldozed over, I'm only taking a step back for u, u fool.


Yeah. With my INTP he will say things that are insensitive without meaning to. He'll be saying something that's logically sound but will be a situation where sensitivity would be "more appropriate". I didn't really need to jump in to defend anyone, I would just say to him privately how it could come across as insensitive and he would usually accept that since I'm better at sensitivity than he is. With my ESTJ, he would be blunt and straight forward but honestly I think he personally knew exactly what he was doing, but then acted innocent when called out and didn't want to accept he was insensitive.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

ENFPathetic said:


> Lol. I can relate. It can be embarrassing. But better that than to be a passenger in your own life. Share some of your worst moments?
> 
> My worst moment is when I beat up the boss man at the chicken shop because I thought he tried to kidnap my sister. I dropped her off outside his shop and then saw him locking up. I ran in before he could lock up. Looked around, and then started swinging on him. A little while later my sister showed up stunned and was like, WTF ARE YOU DOING?!
> 
> ...


Shieeeeeeeeet, how fast can you run 100m? Wondering if I can escape ur giant ass if u came after me LOL


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Gamine said:


> I feel this way about a lof of xSFJs. I learned my lesson.


You pull that shit around me, I won't defend and probably join in on it with u LOL


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

JennyJukes said:


> but honestly I think he personally knew exactly what he was doing, but then acted innocent when called out and didn't want to accept he was insensitive.


Yeah gonna agree with that LOL I pretend a lot and get away with being blunt not coz IDK how others may take it but coz I just didn't care at the time.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

One thing that I learned being an analytical type of person is that nothing ever goes according to plan. My area or study is strategic economics. We don’t use charts and numbers as much as models. The model is always adjusted for according to game theory.

similarly when looking for the right person the bes model is an adaptable one and that can’t always be captured with words, facts, and numbers. You can’t sail a boat if your caught with your pants down measuring the velocity of the water.
You need skill to sail. Not intellect.

this is th difference between an intj and entj..but all mbti’s can learn to be strategic over quantitative, ni over te.

externally they may appear the same but internally the attitude is much different.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Gamine said:


> I am not a lion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate your restraint. Must be like dangling that sweet powder infront of a crackhead LMAO.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

ENFPathetic said:


> Lol. I can relate. It can be embarrassing. But better that than to be a passenger in your own life. Share some of your worst moments?
> 
> My worst moment is when I beat up the boss man at the chicken shop because I thought he tried to kidnap my sister. I dropped her off outside his shop and then saw him locking up. I ran in before he could lock up. Looked around, and then started swinging on him. A little while later my sister showed up stunned and was like, WTF ARE YOU DOING?!
> 
> ...


Honestly it's mostly when I've been drinking. The good thing is I tend to wait and wait and by the time I explode there's been 100 reasons for it so I might not be justified on that occasion but overall I am lol. Then I look like I've blown something out of proportion when really it's been building for some time. Maybe this time at a pub where I was chatting with a homeless guy outside and another guy came over and asked what he could give him to make his night better e.g. money for a hotel and I went apeshit about how homelessness isn't solved by sleeping in a hotel for one night and went on some rant and the homeless dude was like "yeah that'd be nice"  then that dude followed me the rest of the night telling me to smile and stop being angry which made me angry. I think it was mostly cause I thought he was trying to impress me and didn't really care about homelessness, but I shouldn't have made it about me and my views lol


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

JennyJukes said:


> With my ESTJ, he would be blunt and straight forward but honestly I think he personally knew exactly what he was doing, but then acted innocent when called out and didn't want to accept he was insensitive.


There's someone I genuinely wouldn't get along with, Judgement. I can't stand people who pussyfoot.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

ENTJudgement said:


> Shieeeeeeeeet, how fast can you run 100m? Wondering if I can escape ur giant ass if u came after me LOL


I'm fast. And most importantly, I can keep up the pace for a long time. But I'm not a violent person, despite what my worst moment will have you think. It's more likely that I'd run from you after pissing you off one too many times. I've never been able to be wrong and strong.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

All I can say is this thread is growing for no reason at all at this point. Much like an erection. Lol! 18 fucking pages. Lol!

Clearly people prefer the biggies.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

JennyJukes said:


> Honestly it's mostly when I've been drinking. The good thing is I tend to wait and wait and by the time I explode there's been 100 reasons for it so I might not be justified on that occasion but overall I am lol. Then I look like I've blown something out of proportion when really it's been building for some time. Maybe this time at a pub where I was chatting with a homeless guy outside and another guy came over and asked what he could give him to make his night better e.g. money for a hotel and I went apeshit about how homelessness isn't solved by sleeping in a hotel for one night and went on some rant and the homeless dude was like "yeah that'd be nice"  then that dude followed me the rest of the night telling me to smile and stop being angry which made me angry. I think it was mostly cause I thought he was trying to impress me and didn't really care about homelessness, but I shouldn't have made it about me and my views lol


You're fucking hilarious! But I get you. I nearly came to blows with my childhood friend because he gave his sandwich to a homeless guy outside sainsbury's. He was like WTF?!! Well, I was mad because he didn't look the man in the eye and acknowledge him when he gave him the sandwich. I thought it was disrespectful. We argued for a good 5 minutes before he felt bad and went back into sainsbury's bought the guy a new sandwich and apologised to him for being rude the first time.

The homeless guy was confused because he didn't find him rude LOL


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Ms. Aligned said:


> All I can say is this thread is growing for no reason at all at this point. Much like an erection. Lol! 18 fucking pages. Lol!
> 
> Clearly people prefer the biggies.


There's always a reason for an erection.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

ENFPathetic said:


> There's someone I genuinely wouldn't get along with, Judgement. I can't stand people who pussyfoot.


Not defending him but Te as a function just tries to calculate the path of least resistance to what u want so if he knows Jenny would be repulsed by w/e behavior he displayed but he also didn't care coz he naturally doesn't, basically being himself, he would think the consequence of having her on my back or leaving me coz of that is not ideal and thus the path of least resistance would be to just play dumb. Obviously thats a bandaid solution coz hes a Si secondary, he just goes by what worked in the past but since I'm Ni secondary i would predict and project that pattern and know that it won't work in the future and thus I'd either have to get rid of said behavior around her or accept the consequences.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

JennyJukes said:


> I think it was mostly cause I thought he was trying to impress me and didn't really care about homelessness, but I shouldn't have made it about me and my views lol


Note to self, don't try impress Jenny by giving stuff to the homeless infront of her.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

ENFPathetic said:


> I'm fast. And most importantly, I can keep up the pace for a long time. But I'm not a violent person, despite what my worst moment will have you think. It's more likely that I'd run from you after pissing you off one too many times. I've never been able to be wrong and strong.


Fk, this guy probably as fast as Usain Bolt, I'm so fked if I piss him off.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Ms. Aligned said:


> All I can say is this thread is growing for no reason at all at this point. Much like an erection. Lol! 18 fucking pages. Lol!
> 
> Clearly people prefer the biggies.


I've just seen a type me thread where it's just ENTJUDGEMENT and ENFPathetic chatting and I want to post guys cmon stop derailing this thread but then I'd be derailing the thread 🤣
I was also thinking how when I frequented forums in the past I used to get supermad cause I couldn't follow the convo and I wanted to read peoples actual posts on the topic and wondered if that was an IxxJ thing. Now I'm just like whatever let's see where it goes


ENFPathetic said:


> You're fucking hilarious! But I get you. I nearly came to blows with my childhood friend because he gave his sandwich to a homeless guy outside sainsbury's. He was like WTF?!! Well, I was mad because he didn't look the man in the eye and acknowledge him when he gave him the sandwich. I thought it was disrespectful. We argued for a good 5 minutes before he felt bad and went back into sainsbury's bought the guy a new sandwich and apologised to him for being rude the first time.
> 
> The homeless guy was confused because he didn't find him rude LOL


That was the other thing. He asked the homeless guys name (Craig btw) then later in the pub kept referring to him as "the homeless guy" to me which got me even angrier. HE TOLD YOU HIS NAME WAS FUCKING CRAIG!!!!!!!!

I also get super mad when people would stare at my brother when he still walked and I'd be ready to say something but I know he'd get embarrassed so I bit my tongue


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

ENTJudgement said:


> Not defending him but Te as a function just tries to calculate the path of least resistance to what u want so if he knows Jenny would be repulsed by w/e behavior he displayed but he also didn't care coz he naturally doesn't, basically being himself, he would think the consequence of having her on my back or leaving me coz of that is not ideal and thus the path of least resistance would be to just play dumb. Obviously thats a bandaid solution coz hes a Si secondary, he just goes by what worked in the past but since I'm Ni secondary i would predict and project that pattern and know that it won't work in the future and thus I'd either have to get rid of said behavior around her or accept the consequences.


You've proven yourself the superior Te user of the two. I don't like arseholes. But when someone owns who they are, I can respect them, even if I dislike some aspects about them, and that's enough for us to get along. After all, no one is perfect. But when a motherfucker violates someone and then pretends to be innocent, it pisses me off to no end. It's like. Ok. You're a bad man. Cool. Now take your lashes like a bad man. I'm probably not making any sense lol.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

ENTJudgement said:


> Note to self, don't try impress Jenny by giving stuff to the homeless infront of her.


Come back when you solve homelessness


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Ms. Aligned said:


> All I can say is this thread is growing for no reason at all at this point. Much like an erection. Lol! 18 fucking pages. Lol!
> 
> Clearly people prefer the biggies.


The bigger the better is basically the American slogan right?


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

JennyJukes said:


> Come back when you solve homelessness


Ohhhh you're NOT gonna like how I solved it LOL so I'ma just not solve it to not piss u off further.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

ENTJudgement said:


> Fk, this guy probably as fast as Usain Bolt, I'm so fked if I piss him off.


I wish. I'm fast for an East African. Ussain Bolt has them West African genes. Different level.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

ENFPathetic said:


> You've proven yourself the superior Te user of the two. I don't like arseholes. But when someone owns who they are, I can respect them, even if I dislike some aspects about them, and that's enough for us to get along. After all, no one is perfect. But when a motherfucker violates someone and then pretends to be innocent, it pisses me off to no end. It's like. Ok. You're a bad man. Cool. Now take your lashes like a bad man. I'm probably not making any sense lol.


You're basically wanting people to take accountability for bad behavior.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> Ohhhh you're NOT gonna like how I solved it LOL so I'ma just not solve it to not piss u off further.


Thanos snap, knew it.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

ENTJudgement said:


> Ooooooo do you know Voodoo and witchdoctor stuff?


The voodoo that you do is the supposed calling card?


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

JennyJukes said:


> That was the other thing. He asked the homeless guys name (Craig btw) then later in the pub kept referring to him as "the homeless guy" to me which got me even angrier. HE TOLD YOU HIS NAME WAS FUCKING CRAIG!!!!!!!!


I immediately flashed back to when Lalo Salamanca kept calling Gus Fring the "chicken man" LOL


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

ENTJudgement said:


> Ohhhh you're NOT gonna like how I solved it LOL so I'ma just not solve it to not piss u off further.


I asked this exact question on a dating app then got angry at his answer. His solution was to "build a village of homes just for homeless people with access to rehab and mental health services". OH OK YOU BELIEVE IN SEGREGATION? AND ASSUME ALL HOMELESS PEOPLE HAVE DRUG ISSUES OR MENTAL HEALTH ISSUES? NICE ONE NATHAN YOU BIGOT


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

ENFPathetic said:


> I appreciate your restraint. Must be like dangling that sweet powder infront of a crackhead LMAO.


I am new as well but, you are not speaking on my behalf for mercy? Are you just a bouncing ball? Or a crackhead looking for their next fix sucking dick?


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

JennyJukes said:


> I asked this exact question on a dating app then got angry at his answer. His solution was to "build a village of homes just for homeless people with access to rehab and mental health services". OH OK YOU BELIEVE IN SEGREGATION? AND ASSUME ALL HOMELESS PEOPLE HAVE DRUG ISSUES OR MENTAL HEALTH ISSUES? NICE ONE NATHAN YOU BIGOT


Oooof my prediction was spot on, leaving the caring of other people to you, I'ma just do my thing over there :3


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

JennyJukes said:


> I've just seen a type me thread where it's just ENTJUDGEMENT and ENFPathetic chatting and I want to post guys cmon stop derailing this thread but then I'd be derailing the thread 🤣
> I was also thinking how when I frequented forums in the past I used to get supermad cause I couldn't follow the convo and I wanted to read peoples actual posts on the topic and wondered if that was an IxxJ thing. Now I'm just like whatever let's see where it goes
> 
> That was the other thing. He asked the homeless guys name (Craig btw) then later in the pub kept referring to him as "the homeless guy" to me which got me even angrier. HE TOLD YOU HIS NAME WAS FUCKING CRAIG!!!!!!!!
> ...


Lol. To be fair to him, I'd probably have forgotten that guy's name as well. I normally repeat someone's name in my head 3 times after I meet them. But I'd be intrigued by you in his position. I wouldn't care enough to remember the guy's name. I know it doesn't help, but just saying. He's a human with a third leg too.

You're a fucking ride or die type of chick. You could be ugly and men would still want to wife you.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

ENTJudgement said:


> You're basically wanting people to take accountability for bad behavior.


Exactly! I love how you condensed that paragraph into a short crisp sentence.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

ENFPathetic said:


> Lol. To be fair to him, I'd probably have forgotten that guy's name as well. I normally repeat someone's name in my head 3 times after I meet them. But I'd be intrigued by you in his position. I wouldn't care enough to remember the guy's name. I know it doesn't help, but just saying. He's a human with a third leg too.
> 
> You're a fucking ride or die type of chick. You could be ugly and men would still want to wife you.


You just come off as a dick after this response.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

JennyJukes said:


> I asked this exact question on a dating app then got angry at his answer. His solution was to "build a village of homes just for homeless people with access to rehab and mental health services". OH OK YOU BELIEVE IN SEGREGATION? AND ASSUME ALL HOMELESS PEOPLE HAVE DRUG ISSUES OR MENTAL HEALTH ISSUES? NICE ONE NATHAN YOU BIGOT


Wait. That actually sounds like a good idea. What's wrong with it lol?


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

ENFPathetic said:


> Exactly! I love how you condensed that paragraph into a short crisp sentence.


How about I assumed you had some type of decency about you but, you are a fraud and not a surprise.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

ENFPathetic said:


> You're a fucking ride or die type of chick. You could be ugly and men would still want to wife you.


Well that depends, if she ride or dies to some stranger over her spouse, it goes the opposite way right?

Not using ur ex as an example coz hes an ass but assume some people would think hey you're my spouse, we have history, we've sacrificed for each other and you're putting this random dudes needs first and angry at me? Then you would think I'm so disgusted by my spouse's behavior, how could be such as ass to this person. Then your spouse be like well I married u, not this random person??? Then u'd be like but u know I defend people, not just u! Then he be like Oh, I thought u were just gonna defend me...


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Come on guys no one is ugly here, we are all a bunch of A.I.s


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

ENFPathetic said:


> Wait. That actually sounds like a good idea. What's wrong with it lol?


Coz it would put the homeless in their own "camp" thus separating them from rest of society and she doesn't like that classist system.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Gamine said:


> I am new as well but, you are not speaking on my behalf for mercy? Are you just a bouncing ball? Or a crackhead looking for their next fix sucking dick?


Wtf?! How did you amass that many posts in such a short time?

Sorry. I just assumed you've been here for a minute. I just got the vibe you know you're way around the forums. I just assumed you had a name change or something. My bad. Welcome to PerC Gamine!


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

JennyJukes said:


> Come back when you solve homelessness


I did once...

"Look, all I'm saying is....cruise ships to house the homeless while providing rehabilitation services."

"Do you know how much it costs to run a ship?"

"More than dealing with the homeless population and welfare benefits?"



ENTJudgement said:


> The bigger the better is basically the American slogan right?


Someone give me a quadruple, 1/4 patty, cheeseburger with Krispy Cream buns (thread relevant), and a milkshake to wash it down!

MURICA!

....Fuck yeah.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

Fuck me or call me a wanker I’m so proud of this thread and how wholesome it’s become. So much bonding on a deep and profound level.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

ENFPathetic said:


> Exactly! I love how you condensed that paragraph into a short crisp sentence.


It's coz my Si is so bad, if I don't condense stuff I can't actually remember everything while trying to process it LOL


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> It's coz my Si is so bad, if I don't condense stuff I can't actually remember everything while trying to process it LOL


Si c k.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

intranst said:


> Si c k.


Definition of most of the mentality in the world?


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Gamine said:


> How about I assumed you had some type of decency about you but, you are a fraud and not a surprise.


So what you're telling me is. I deceived you into believing I'm a decent human being? Well, you're gullible.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

ENFPathetic said:


> So what you're telling me is. I deceived you into believing I'm a decent human being? Well, you're gullible.


All I see now when I see ENFPathetic posting is Usain Bolt trolling with his lightning bolt pose.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

ENTJudgement said:


> Well that depends, if she ride or dies to some stranger over her spouse, it goes the opposite way right?
> 
> Not using ur ex as an example coz hes an ass but assume some people would think hey you're my spouse, we have history, we've sacrificed for each other and you're putting this random dudes needs first and angry at me? Then you would think I'm so disgusted by my spouse's behavior, how could be such as ass to this person. Then your spouse be like well I married u, not this random person??? Then u'd be like but u know I defend people, not just u! Then he be like Oh, I thought u were just gonna defend me...


You missed a key piece of information. She waited until she was alone with her ex before she had a go at him. That's the ultimate display of loyalty. Calls you on your shit without making you look bad in public.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

MadMaxSDP said:


> Fuck me or call me a wanker I’m so proud of this thread and how wholesome it’s become. So much bonding on a deep and profound level.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> All I see now when I see ENFPathetic posting is Usain Bolt trolling with his lightning bolt pose.


Man needs an avatar.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

ENTJudgement said:


> It's coz my Si is so bad, if I don't condense stuff I can't actually remember everything while trying to process it LOL





intranst said:


> Si c k.


You two are like Jordan and Pipen. Undefeated duo.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

ENFPathetic said:


> You missed a key piece of information. She waited until she was alone with her ex before she had a go at him. That's the ultimate display of loyalty. Calls you on your shit without making you look bad in public.


I agree in that scenario but would she always do that? If you want someone who will take ur side over some random person's then ENTJs would be better suited coz Te would think this random person means much less to me than my spouse so why would I defend him at the cost of pissing off my spouse? Obviously I would also consider if my spouse was such an ass, would he then do that to me? In which case would drive me abit paranoid but Jenny actually cares too much about random people so it's different.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Gamine said:


> We are fine. I stub my toe enough on my own.


I wonder how many people you've done dirty to be stubbing your toe all the time.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

ENFPathetic said:


> In life, you don't need permission for anything. Just remember to take your lashes and all is well. I'm not personally bothered by it. I get it. A lot of non black people use the N word. If I wasn't black, I'd be tempted to use it too. I'm attracted to everything I'm denied. But at the end of teh day, I think it's a stupid word that black people shouldn't use in the first place. But at the same time, it's also become a term of endearment for a lot of black people, so I get why they use it and give their loved ones, close friends, and people who share the general struggle a pass to use it.
> 
> But yeah. Overall, a lot of black people will get mad over it, so just don't be dumb and you're good. Oh and more likely watch out for the Justice Warrior types. They'll get more mad than anyone else.


Fair enough. I think it's kind of a dialectal thing. Like people from certain areas may be more open to sharing the term with people of other ethnicities? Especially given the context which they most often encounter it. I try to be respectful. Like, even if given a pass, I'm going to stay away from that. Just in case. Why risk stepping on toes I have zero desire to offend?

I sometimes....always.....sing Aretha at karaoke though. Sometimes I wonder if that offends people because I LOVE her accent and inflections. So I mimic them. 

Idk all the race shit makes me super awkward, because I always thought I was "doing it" right, because I never really saw color. But now days, everyone is wrong. 

When I was growing up, lol, my ex used to call me a **** guinea ***, all the time, and I'd troll him back with, "Hola, esta es la migra, back to mehico!"

I should definitely stop posting right now. 

But I had this crush on this dude from Nigeria, so like...haiiii....

Oh right! HE WAS MARRIED!

FUCK, I love my brain sometimes. Hmmmmm


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

ENFPathetic said:


> I wonder how many people you've done dirty to be stubbing your toe all the time.


Funny person. I am naturally clumsy. I am not into doing anybody dirty. Lucky for you and others. Esp the ones that deserve it which would not be me doing anybody dirty. Karma has it's own way of righting wrongs.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Ms. Aligned said:


> Fair enough. I think it's kind of a dialectal thing. Like people from certain areas may be more open to sharing the term with people of other ethnicities? Especially given the context which they most often encounter it. I try to be respectful. Like, even if given a pass, I'm going to stay away from that. Just in case. Why risk stepping on toes I have zero desire to offend?
> 
> I sometimes....always.....sing Aretha at karaoke though. Sometimes I wonder if that offends people because I LOVE her accent and inflections. So I mimic them.
> 
> ...


It makes everyone awkward. Because at it's core, it's all bullshit. The human race is one. So the formation of clubs with memberships and privileges based on colour doesn't make sense. But it's all a bit complicated and charged by a cruel history. In fact, I don't feel good speaking on behalf black people when it comes to this particular topic because it would be pretentious of me since my ancestors were never colonised or enslaved. Anyway, you're older and wiser than me so you certainly don't need my advice.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Gamine said:


> Funny person. I am naturally clumsy. I am not into doing anybody dirty. Lucky for you and others. Esp the ones that deserve it which would not be me doing anybody dirty. Karma has it's own way of righting wrongs.


That's adorable. I don't think I've ever met a clumsy person that wasn't a sweetheart. I see you.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

ENFPathetic said:


> That's adorable. I don't think I've ever met a clumsy person that wasn't a sweetheart. I see you.


My most broken bones instances are all due to clumsy or bad luck? I just attribute them to/as personal development. Stationary objects do attack me.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

ENFPathetic said:


> In life, you don't need permission for anything. Just remember to take your lashes and all is well. I'm not personally bothered by it. I get it. A lot of non black people use the N word. If I wasn't black, I'd be tempted to use it too. I'm attracted to everything I'm denied. But at the end of teh day, I think it's a stupid word that black people shouldn't use in the first place. But at the same time, it's also become a term of endearment for a lot of black people, so I get why they use it and give their loved ones, close friends, and people who share the general struggle a pass to use it.
> 
> But yeah. Overall, a lot of black people will get mad over it, so just don't be dumb and you're good. Oh and more likely watch out for the Justice Warrior types. They'll get more mad than anyone else.


Yeah I'm gonna do it. I'm gonna call you the N word.

Nonce.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Gamine said:


> My most broken bones instances are all due to clumsy or bad luck? I just attribute them to/as personal development. Stationary objects do attack me.


Lol. Reminds me of that time I drove into the back of a parked car. Then fled the scene of the accident because how the fuck does one explain that? I like your rationalisation. Those vile stationary objects! Should have used it in court!


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

JennyJukes said:


> Yeah I'm gonna do it. I'm gonna call you the N word.
> 
> Nonce.


That's legit way more offensive lmao.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

ENFPathetic said:


> That's legit way more offensive lmao.


Hey, at least you'll get into the royal family if you're a nonce. Not if you're the other N word.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

JennyJukes said:


> Hey, at least you'll get into the royal family if you're a nonce. Not if you're the other N word.


I had no idea you were this dangerous. It's that Braveheart gene lmao.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

ENFPathetic said:


> Lol. Reminds me of that time I drove into the back of a parked car. Then fled the scene of the accident because how the fuck does one explain that? I like your rationalisation. Those vile stationary objects! Should have used it in court!


I can say, that is one I have not done. Yet


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

pens.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

I will tell you my preferred penis size if I were gay or a woman. My preferred size is one inch because I'm a top and not a bottom so I don't even need it cause if I was a girl I'd use a strap on. But a little something to play with is just fine...and I don't want it straight, I want it curved like a Dallas highway onramp because I want it to be special.

That might change later so I reserve the right to mutability.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

If they ain't packin that titanoboa dick then they better just keep their pants on.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

ENTJudgement said:


> You got the Canadian flag next to your profile so I always read your replies with Canadian accent.


Omg am i dutch now? XD


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

Yes


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ENFPathetic said:


> That's a little surprising. You seem exciting to me. You're one of the funniest people here. But I also get very down to earth vibes. But in the, "I've been there, done that" sense. Not the "I'm low energy" sense.


Awe big huggies. You could be onto something.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

As my ESTP older sister told me many moons ago: "It's not the dick that's important, but the dick it's attached to."


----------



## Full_fathom_4 (Jan 23, 2018)

ENFPathetic said:


> It makes everyone awkward. Because at it's core, it's all bullshit. The human race is one. So the formation of clubs with memberships and privileges based on colour doesn't make sense. But it's all a bit complicated and charged by a cruel history. In fact, I don't feel good speaking on behalf black people when it comes to this particular topic because it would be pretentious of me since my ancestors were never colonised or enslaved. Anyway, you're older and wiser than me so you certainly don't need my advice.


This brings an interesting question(s) for me. What is lust? How is it manifested, esp through a social lens? And what exactly does race have to do with it? And btw, lust is a real thing, like fear or happiness. So, what do non-white ppl lust for? Is it equality, or is it conflated toward a resolution of anger? We don't know these things just yet, sorta like gravity. (believe it or not, humans have not been able to identify why gravity exists) It just is.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

Full_fathom_4 said:


> This brings an interesting question(s) for me. What is lust? How is it manifested, esp through a social lens? And what exactly does race have to do with it? And btw, lust is a real thing, like fear or happiness. So, what do non-white ppl lust for? Is it equality, or is it conflated toward a resolution of anger? We don't know these things just yet, sorta like gravity. (believe it or not, humans have not been able to identify why gravity exists) It just is.


From a personal perspective, Lust is what gives me a boner. But a boner is not enough to engage in a relationship. What does race have to do with lust? Well my boner responds to all races, sizes, shapes, and beauties.

I find that my lust has no bounds with respects to race. Even woman who are corpulent and older arouse in me extreme desire but I don’t watch or masterbate to porn at all because it warped my mind when I was a teenager and I wanted nothing to do with it.

I think most women would be surprised by how beautiful or sexy their saggy boobs and big butts can be, or how even hair on their legs or armpits is hot. I think most guys beat off to open so much theh begin to want a Kim kardashian type of girl who is entirely fake. This makes my balls and penis shrivel into my ass. I only like natural beauties of all denominations.

Therefore any conversation about lust and society ip have to go directly to porn where men and women are programmed to decencitise themselves and forget what they actually like. There is good porn I suppose…and there are all sorts of kinky and healthy things one could do that is potentially pornographic but it’s more erotic in nature and beautiful and artistic.

for instance, I find reading an erotic novel written by a woman extremely sexy. It builds my lust insanely and I build up such a big charge that I end up having the most amazing drug free wholesome sex I could ever possibly imagine. The deepest most explosive orgasms with my partner.

but one must abstain from masterbating to porn. It’s fine to look, and it’s fine to admire, but as soon as you have an orgasm to an image on a monitor you’ve burned that image into your brain. You can recover easily if you abstain.

this warping is only part of it. Unfortunately some people are born wired differently. They blame
Pornography for their sick desires but in reality part of it is genetic. There is no amount of porn that can turn you into Ted Bundy for instance. That dude was made the way he was - he was born a monster.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Full_fathom_4 said:


> This brings an interesting question(s) for me. What is lust? How is it manifested, esp through a social lens? And what exactly does race have to do with it? And btw, lust is a real thing, like fear or happiness. So, what do non-white ppl lust for? Is it equality, or is it conflated toward a resolution of anger? We don't know these things just yet, sorta like gravity. (believe it or not, humans have not been able to identify why gravity exists) It just is.


Lust is the desire to fuck. It's shown mostly through the eyes. The idea of race is bullshit. Even if you buy into the bs, it will not stop you from lusting after someone you find attractive. A perfect example is the older brother of my childhood friend. He was adamant he didn't find black girls attractive... until he did. Another perfect example. I was adamant I didn't find Indian girls attractive... you guessed it, until I did. I also thought Japanese girls were plain and boring looking, and in the end I met one I liked so much I married her. Ideas that stem from bullshit like race can only survive in a bubble. Spend long enough outside of that bubble and reality will overwhelm you.

Non-white people in general lust for the same things white people lust for. Wealth, power, knowledge, respect, peace, competition, love and understanding, companionship, admiration etc. Different individuals lust after different things, but these are some of the popular ones.

Equality is a stepping stone towards a fairer and more prosperous society. I think it's a somewhat innate desire people have. And it makes sense. The more opportunities we can provide equally to as many people as possible, the more likely we are to flesh out talent. There is a story from the Quran that drives this point home really well for me. It's probably in the bible as well.

The children of Israel had been driven out of their homes and wanted to fight. They asked their prophet to appoint a king for them so that he may lead them in battle. The prophet pointed out the man to lead them. The leaders among them expressed discontent at his appointment and said that the man was not from an esteemed lineage nor was he a man of great wealth and that it was better that one of them was chosen in his place. Their prophet told them that God had chosen him above the people and gifted him in knowledge and strength. A lot happens from there onwards, but this was the man who lead a small group to victory against a much larger and more powerful force, culminating in David slaying Goliath. In the Quran, this king's name is Talut.

Every time I come across that passage in the Quran, I'm reminded of the fact that we can never predict who our Talut is going to be or where they're going to hail from. Therefore, it's wise to keep an open mind and to give a chance to as many people as we can. Classism, racism, sexism and prejudice in general stifle the potential of a lot of people who could be a Talut in their own right.

However, some people take this sentiment too far and advocate for equality of outcome, not just opportunity, and this is not good. Equality of opportunity is great because it gives more people a platform to build on. But equality of outcome puts a ceiling on those who would otherwise excel beyond it.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

Coming to grips with how fat my feet are. Getting extra wide shoes going forward.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

Coming to grips with how fat my feet are. Getting extra wide shoes going forward


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

MadMaxSDP said:


> Ladies, and gentleman I’d applicable, what is your ideal size?
> 
> science indicates that 6 inches is enough? What is your preference?


I've never known a guys dick size or cared unless he told me, otherwise I don't even notice during the actual deed. Only 3 dudes come to mind that actually disclaimed their dick sizes to me and that was 9 inch dude that felt the need to disclaim beforehand no chick or exes have been able to take him balls deep because his dick is so big. So yeah, I couldn't take him balls deep either in spite as being as turned on as turned on can get for it, would I fuck 9 inches again? Probably not. Did he have an amazing looking dick? Definitely. Obv I prefer the way big dicks look to smaller and average size dicks but fucking them is a different story.

Then there was 3.5-4 inch dude that felt the need to disclose his dick was small but he was still talented with it and went on about how smaller dicks are better at pleasing women, to say the least his dick sucked and I was visually turned off by a short looking dick. 6-7 is ideal with 8 bordering on fuck that in my experience. My exes definitely didn't have 5 inch dicks (which is supposedly average) and were on the bigger side probably 6-7 inches, but it's not like I can look at a guy and tell his dick size anyway, so I didn't get with my exes or decide to sleep with them on the basis of their dick, I still would've fucked them. They say 5 inch dicks are the norm but I don't know how much I believe that.

Overall 3-4 inch dick guy was definitely the worst and that's even with the fact he got me off through clitoral stimulation and leaving his dick out of it, but honestly orgasming is a no brainer with clit stimulation and there are mind-blowing, good, bad, medicore and weak orgasms. Yeah, I can still orgasm with a guy that has a garbage tool if he works the clit but that doesn't mean it was enjoyable and I'd want to fuck him again or something lol. I don't care how talented his other limbs are, one of the best part of a man is his dick and for me I want to enjoy being penetration by my partner so bad dicks and me not enjoying being penetration by him is a deal breaker no matter how well he eats pussy. Honestly I'm so turned off by guys that try to make up for being a bad lover with other shit. Like this guy was willing to do some low self-esteem bottom of the barrel stuff just to please me because his dick was small and it was just off-putting, low self-esteem ick and weird.

If I can't enjoy penetration with a guy I love and his dick talents suck its a no for me. IME guys obsessed with their dicks though always have trash sex either way. Yeah big dick dude and little dick dude were definitely the worst, although I'll pick the former over the latter in terms of what I was more attracted to on a pure instinctive level even if I couldn't take it like a 5-6 inch. Best sex I've was with guys I didn't know what their dick size was and they didn't talk about it but obv it wasn't insanely large or small because I'd definitely be able to tell without seeing.


----------



## Darryl (19 d ago)

Catwalk said:


> I've never known a guys dick size or cared unless he told me, otherwise I don't even notice during the actual deed. Only 3 dudes come to mind that actually disclaimed their dick sizes to me and that was 9 inch dude that felt the need to disclaim beforehand no chick or exes have been able to take him balls deep because his dick is so big. So yeah, I couldn't take him balls deep either in spite as being as turned on as turned on can get for it, would I fuck 9 inches again? Probably not. Did he have an amazing looking dick? Definitely. Obv I prefer the way big dicks look to smaller and average size dicks but fucking them is a different story.
> 
> Then there was 3.5-4 inch dude that felt the need to disclose his dick was small but he was still talented with it and went on about how smaller dicks are better at pleasing women, to say the least his dick sucked and I was visually turned off by a short looking dick. 6-7 is ideal with 8 bordering on fuck that in my experience. My exes definitely didn't have 5 inch dicks (which is supposedly average) and were on the bigger side probably 6-7 inches, but it's not like I can look at a guy and tell his dick size anyway, so I didn't get with my exes or decide to sleep with them on the basis of their dick, I still would've fucked them. They say 5 inch dicks are the norm but I don't know how much I believe that.
> 
> ...


Based on the logic here, how do I let a woman know that I have a 6 3/4" dick without sounding insecure about it LOL. No really thanks for the feedback, I think this is the most common thing that most guys are neurotic about. I have heard a woman say that she "won't fuck whit" a guy who is packing less than 8" as well, my read on her was damaged goods who boosted her false self-esteem by setting physical standards, obviously there are women out there who prefer them in all different shapes and sizes, for me though, if I need that to be your type, I don't need the rest of her.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

Catwalk said:


> I've never known a guys dick size or cared unless he told me, otherwise I don't even notice during the actual deed. Only 3 dudes come to mind that actually disclaimed their dick sizes to me and that was 9 inch dude that felt the need to disclaim beforehand no chick or exes have been able to take him balls deep because his dick is so big. So yeah, I couldn't take him balls deep either in spite as being as turned on as turned on can get for it, would I fuck 9 inches again? Probably not. Did he have an amazing looking dick? Definitely. Obv I prefer the way big dicks look to smaller and average size dicks but fucking them is a different story.
> 
> Then there was 3.5-4 inch dude that felt the need to disclose his dick was small but he was still talented with it and went on about how smaller dicks are better at pleasing women, to say the least his dick sucked and I was visually turned off by a short looking dick. 6-7 is ideal with 8 bordering on fuck that in my experience. My exes definitely didn't have 5 inch dicks (which is supposedly average) and were on the bigger side probably 6-7 inches, but it's not like I can look at a guy and tell his dick size anyway, so I didn't get with my exes or decide to sleep with them on the basis of their dick, I still would've fucked them. They say 5 inch dicks are the norm but I don't know how much I believe that.
> 
> ...


Good material here for the romance novel I’m writing. Thank you for your candid honesty.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

Darryl said:


> Based on the logic here, how do I let a woman know that I have a 6 3/4" dick without sounding insecure about it LOL. No really thanks for the feedback, I think this is the most common thing that most guys are neurotic about. I have heard a woman say that she "won't fuck whit" a guy who is packing less than 8" as well, my read on her was damaged goods who boosted her false self-esteem by setting physical standards, obviously there are women out there who prefer them in all different shapes and sizes, for me though, if I need that to be your type, I don't need the rest of her.


That’s what bump and grinding dance music is for my man. You got go out in a date and then do the slow grind while the flag post is half mast.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Darryl said:


> Based on the logic here, how do I let a woman know that I have a 6 3/4" dick without sounding insecure about it LOL. No really thanks for the feedback, I think this is the most common thing that most guys are neurotic about. I have heard a woman say that she "won't fuck whit" a guy who is packing less than 8" as well, my read on her was damaged goods who boosted her false self-esteem by setting physical standards, obviously there are women out there who prefer them in all different shapes and sizes, for me though, if I need that to be your type, I don't need the rest of her.


I mean what does it matter if some woman likes 8 inch dicks? How is that damaged goods? Are men that like and rave on about big tits also damaged goods? Do we give them flack for this. Men like titties, women like dicks regardless of size, but yeah most men aren't going to argue with a pair of big nice tits in their face even if they love smaller ones lol. Like how dare a chick say she lieks 8 inch dicks and not 6 inch, she must be a used up trap or something lol but the woman has the ego problem? Really? Come on.

Also why tell women your dick size to begin with? What is she going to do with that info, jump on it? What gets women into bed is independent of dick size, most women don't know his dick is garbage until AFTER she stripped naked and she experienced, so honestly what's there to be neurotic about? There's a naked chick in your bed willing to take your dick and guys are making approximations, you already got by the hard part unless you plan on turning her into some girlfriend or something.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

Meeeeer-00000www.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm going to hell for this answer, but the first thing i thought of was:


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

But tbh as long as it isnt absolutely terrifying, i really dont have an ideal size. I care more about who its attached to. Seeing a ginormous dick has made me think "i am definitely a lesbian" though, so do with that what you will. Lol


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm going to hell for this answer, but the first thing i thought of was:
> 
> View attachment 913960


Such a Freudian view. I love it. We always here about the male side of it but this makes total sense. She was looking for the right penis/man


----------



## Full_fathom_4 (Jan 23, 2018)

so there you go,,,,, they _can_ be too big. Human genitals are rather diverse and not always acceptable as a physical event. Imagine being a really great guy, but your shit is 'broke'... worst, no one cares. Go build something....

Also from an ironic sense, women often select _a priori_, but then they go have kids and that's... well, blown out, and it sorta becomes irrelevant. When did men/women ever really meet eye to eye?

Oh.. oh,, now you want me. Gee, can't wait.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Obviously the ideal size is one that is long enough to reach its own prostate spot.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Chemistry and this matters more than size imo (quickie ripping off clothes or the ones in the way 🤭can be short otherwise)


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Gamine said:


> Chemistry and this matters more than size imo (quickie ripping off clothes or the ones in the way 🤭can be short otherwise)


Honestly? This is a bop


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

JennyJukes said:


> Honestly? This is a bop


I remember that song  
That is debatable. How short is short? If he knows how to use it and it hits all the right spots at the same time. _grins_


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Gamine said:


> I remember that song
> That is debatable. How short is short? If he knows how to use it and it hits all the right spots at the same time. _grins_


It's short when they can't touch their anus.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

IDontThinkSo said:


> It's short when they can't touch their anus.


Are you trying to tell us something from your posts? Focusing on anal with their own cock.  

Is this a practiced sexual art form I am not aware of? I am sure with all of the made up description names these days... I am out of the loop.

Are you flexible as well? 🤭


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

MadMaxSDP said:


> Coming to grips with how fat my feet are. Getting extra wide shoes going forward.


Is this you trying to brag? Poor guys after you are like throwing a hot dog down the hallway?


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Gamine said:


> Are you trying to tell us something from your posts? Focusing on anal with their own cock.
> 
> Is this a practiced sexual art form I am not aware of? I am sure with all of the made up description names these days... I am out of the loop.
> 
> Are you flexible as well? 🤭


Most men try at least once to fuck their own asses and mouths. They just usually don't talk about it because they failed. On which planet do you even live ?

I'm just here to open the can of worms.

Of course I am.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Most men try at least once to fuck their own asses and mouths. They just usually don't talk about it because they failed. On which planet do you even live ?
> 
> I'm just here to open the can of worms.
> 
> Of course I am.


 Do you swallow or spit?

Planet of curiosity.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey look at who's obsessed with that now 🌚

''Did All my BFs really try that''
'' how close were they to success''
'' what if I helped them a lil''

🤷


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Hey look at who's obsessed with that now 🌚
> 
> ''Did All my BFs really try that''
> '' how close were they to success''
> ...


Not what I am curious about. I asked the question you ignored.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Gamine said:


> Not what I am curious about. I asked the question you ignored.


Ask me that again in private, sexy.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Ask me that again in private, sexy.


I have read enough of your posts to know this is a trap.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Back to the thread title. More important attribute


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Look who


Gamine said:


> I have read enough of your posts to know this is a trap.


You chicken, chickichickihiken

Just saying that men who can't fuck themselves good will never be at peace with how good they can fuck another 🥱


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Look who
> 
> You chicken, chickichickihiken
> 
> Just saying that men who can't fuck themselves good will never be at peace with how good they can fuck another 🥱












Chicken... my inbox works if you would like to answer the question.


----------



## French_Con36 (6 d ago)

6-7inches and not too thick


----------

